# What To Feed Haps? Best Diet



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, unfortunately I am currently suffering an 'outbreak' of what I believe is Malawi Bloat in my 6ft All-Male Hap/Peacock tank. While I think I have done most things by the book, I think the diet and amount of food I have been feeding them is totally wrong.
I have read a few different articles; Haps vs. Mbuna, Haplochromis and watched a few videos on Youtube (What To Feed Your Fish) and all of them imply that a veried diet is best.

First thing I will do this weekend is purchase a a container of New Life Spectrum Cichlid, but what other really good things can I add to their diet and how often? I heard garlic is really good for improving the immune system. How much of this should I include and how often?
I have also heard that peas are really good at 'flushing' out Mbuna's digestive system (they act as a laxative) - will this be similar for Haps/Peacocks?

I also would like to know exactly how much to feed the fish in one session. I have read that we should feed them as much as they can eat in 2 minutes - but what is that in practical terms? This is a major problem I think I have - I am defiantly over-feeding.
Also, what are your thoughts on a fasting day (say no food at all on Friday)

Thank you in advance, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Allan01230 (May 23, 2013)

NLS should be all they need. I


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What have you been feeding?

What is your stock list? How long has the tank been up and running? Water parameters? What symptoms do you have that you believe the fish have bloat?

Fasting a day seems to be a pretty common practice. I would feed no more that can be consumed in 30 seconds.


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

My stocking list is currently as follows:
-MBUNA-
4 x Labidochromis caeruleus (Yellow Lab)

-HAPLOCHROMINES-
1 x Protomelas taeniolatus (Red Empress)
1 x Sciaenochromis fryeri (Electric Blue)
1 x Nimbochromis venustus (Giraffe Cichlid)
1 x Placidochromis phenochilus "gissel"
1 x Cyrtocara moorii (Blue Dolphin)
1 x Fossorochromis rostratus (Malawi Sand Diver)
1 x Copadichromis borleyi (Red Fin Kadango)
1 x Otopharynx sp. tetraspilus Yellow Fin Mloto
1 x Otopharynx lithobates (Sulphur Crested Lithobate)

-PEACOCKS-
2 x "OB Peacock Hybrid"
1 x Aulonocara (Rubescens) (Ruby Red Peacock)
1 x Aulonocara "Rubescens Albino" (Ruby Red Albino Peacock)

The tank has been running for a good 7 or 8 months now and the water parameters are all fine, never actually had a problem with ammonia.
The first reason I suspected something was wrong when I noticed one of my fish, now dead, was not eating, showing no interest at all in the food. On closer inspection I saw a white thread coming out of him. I did some reading and concluded it was probably bloat.

Having read about bloat and the causes, I think my choice of food, hasn't been the best. I have been using a pellet food I know nothing about. No idea on protein content, etc. This is something I will correct in future.


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

By the way. How often should I feed my fish peas? Is once a week too much?

Was thinking 5 days a week NLS Thera-A, one day a week Thera-A + Peas (crushed into a paste), fasting them for the remaining day.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

An all hap/peacock tank does not include MBUNA.

Happy/peacocks don't like peas, in fact my MBUNA won't touch them either.
.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Bowfront said:


> An all hap/peacock tank does not include MBUNA.


He never said it was an all hap/peacock tank.... All-male hap/peacock tanks often include some mild mbuna such as labs.

Don't believe you need to feed them peas or anything other than the NLS you're feeding. My hap/peacocks (and labs) don't get anything other than NLS and they are all very healthy and are coloring nicely.


----------



## twankyfive2 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm a fan of mixing in some spirulina flake a couples times a week. It goes through them pretty quickly and might help clean 'em out. Plus it's a great way to get metro into the fish if needed. It soaks it up nicely.

Right now I'm trying a variety of foods - just figuring out what might get the most color out of the fish. I use NLS and NLS Thera-A as staple. Then I mix in Spirulina flake, freeze dried krill, and Danaichi color FX. They'll usually get one of those other three foods once every two days. Then a day of straight NLS.

I don't know about the Danaichi yet, but I started with the krill a couple months ago and since then a couple of guys have colored up nicely.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i also have a new Hap/Peacock tank. i am just feeding nls. occasionally sprinkle in some spiruluna flakes. And as well was wondering if i could give them cichlid gold??


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I've used the dainichi and it's a good food, i just couldn't justify the cost. I'm thinking the coloring up is coincidental to them aging. I had a similar effect when I switched from dainichi to NLS...


----------

